# When to activate your PLB



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi all, I've been reading a great bush walking forum with many stories of plb activations plus information frm the authorities as to what scenarios justify the activation of your plb. Link below.

I've just bought one with a gps in it so thought I should do some research on when to pop the aerial up...

http://bushwalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=7791


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Huwie

I read a few of those replies from that forum. There are a couple of things that come to mind.

1. It is there for those in serious trouble
2. As discussed on the forum, an injury that is not currently life threatening, could in time, or by remoteness from assistance, become life threatening. If any of that is applicable - activate.
3. Plan and train to not be in that place in the first instance, via skills development and safety training.
4 A marine VHF can aid communication if things go pear shaped (a boat may be nearby that can offer assistance, without the enormous cost, and time delay, of an EMS rescue).
4. Consider that EMS by helicopter (remote) costs $ thousands of dollars /hour.... guessing $5,000 +/hr. But if you are in deep trouble, or think you will be sooner or later, activate.

The *danger* is that people who go out unprepared, kayaking/bushwalking, increase the risk that this excellent service by Emergency Services, will eventually be charged for to cover the cost of the recovery. It is currently charged for in several countries.

trev


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm with Trevor, BUT keep in mind you are on the water. If you can't get back, that's what the PLB is for. There are hefty fines for mis-use, but better be alive and fined.

Another thought. Generally they will not send an emergency chopper in the dark. They will normally wait for light. This is one of the reasons that an EPIRB is required to have 48 hours battery. It gives a day's spare charge after guaranteeing it is working through a day.

A PLB has 24 hours battery. You don't want to discharge it too soon. This means that it might be better to tough out a night, then trigger it in the morning.


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

Good advice, thanks guys. Hope I never have to use it, nice to know I have it.


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

leftieant said:


> When not to activate your PLB: http://www.theage.com.au/national/broke ... 25zcs.html
> 
> Apparently they don't summon roadside assistance for you.
> 
> Interesting to note that WA authorities are already actively pursuing costs from people who activate beacons inappropriately.


Interesting article, no problems with them charging you for a non emergency rescue, as they should.


----------

